# Wild Bettas



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

hey everyone im thinking bout getting a wild betta from aquabid.com and i was wondering if there was anything different in taking care of domesticated breed fish and wild ones anything that you guys would like to help with i love all the help:-D


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

and can wild bettas live together other than ones that grew up in tanks


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

no bettas can live toghter


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh ya!!!!!!!!!

Most wild bettas are mouth brooders, not bubblenesters and are more gill dependent, making them a no-no for a jar/bowl.

Most wild bettas need AT LEAST 50 gallons of water.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

wow really i thought they where like most betta my bad guess and man i nvr new how pretty halfmoons are there amazing


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i know its so cool


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not to push you away, but a 10 gallon tank may work for most bettas except B.Macrostoma I did research and found that only B.Macrostoma needs that big of a tank, so my bad.

Maybe you can breed them and help the wild betta population, which is endangered.

So most wild bettas need large tanks, but there are some that can be housed in a 10 gallon.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I wouldnt recommend houseing a wild betta at all unless you know exactly what you are dealing with. Research research research........


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> I wouldnt recommend houseing a wild betta at all unless you know exactly what you are dealing with. Research research research........


I agree.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think some of the other species of bettas are more peaceful than betta splendens and can live together.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think some of the other species of bettas are more peaceful than betta splendens and can live together.


This is true, wild bettas haven't been bred for that type of fighting and usually can live together, but spawning/fry have been seen in these tanks.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

thx do you what type can live in the ten gal.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You might want to do some research on the types you are interested in.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

im interested in the ones that look like regular Betta


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

hey does anyone no where to get a tank divider i think i might just a 10 gal and split it or if i get 2 5 gals then can any one suggest a good heater


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

thats under 30 dollars


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure, http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=885 this should help!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

tnicholas1970 said:


> im interested in the ones that look like regular Betta


Betta Smaragdina

Betta Imbellis

For heater: The Tetra 2-15, at walmart for $15


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just looked at the pictures of different types of bettas in my book and the wild type bettas don't have the long fins or the pretty colors of the betta splendens. The betta imbellis looks pretty nice, though.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah those are the ones i like alot the have kinda of shorter fins but the fins are still a little long and they have the body structure of the betta splendins


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I think they look really interesting. If in still really into bettas when I get my own place I'll probably end up getting a few.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's some from aquabid, so you can get an idea on cost:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1242489609


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah ive already seen that one and hes really pretty is one of the ones that need a ten gal


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's some info on _Betta Imbellis _

http://aquaworld.netfirms.com/Labyrinthfish/Betta/Betta_imbellis.htm
http://www.ibcbettas.org/smp/species/imbellis.html
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/betta/peaceful.php


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

thx


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

As for a divider check at your local petstores for them, notmany have them but if they do they're only like $10, as for the tetra 2-15 Walmart heaters, I dont reccomend them I cant get them to heat my tanks for anything even the 10-30g heater, I had to take 3 of them back before I got a different brand. Good luck with the bettas I really like the wild type.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

hmmmm, I use the Tetra, no problems so they work for me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty good info on the betta imbellis.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

well can i get it online because i ordering everything online but if i cant find one im going to get to seperate 5 gals


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can check places like drsfosterandsmith.com or marinedepot.com.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Get the tanks
a 25 watt heater (I prefer the petco brand for my tanks)
a great filter (with flow control)
food for your betta species
hope this helps


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

tnicholas1970 said:


> hey does anyone no where to get a tank divider i think i might just a 10 gal and split it or if i get 2 5 gals then can any one suggest a good heater


 
i purchased my tank divider at pet supermarket....

it cost maybe 9 bucks? i split a 10 gallon tank...


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

so halfmoon u think i should get the two different tanks


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Ohh, I really like the look of these. They are in the US too.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1242654645


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah there nice but if i get a wild betta i think im going to get a betta imbellis they don't need a giant tank


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Betta splendens, betta imbellis, and betta smaragdina, are bubblenesters, they don't depend on their gills.

These 3 species have been bred to handle small enviorments and bad water quality, so seperate tanks would be a good idea, because these species will fight, to the death.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

no i have to different bettas already i was talking about getting a 10 gal and splitting it with a divider and then having them in the same tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't see any reason that you couldn't divide the tank and put the imbellis in one side and the splendens in the other side, as long as the divider is secure and they can't get to each other.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

well diveders would work just fine.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

cool thx guys


----------

